# Excited - pampered pooching tomorrow



## emmabaily07 (Apr 2, 2012)

I am going to Merrist Wood tomorrow for Pampered Pooch day - anyone else coming? I didn't book via this website so you may not know I am going :mexwav: :walkies: 
Look forward to seeing any of you there.
Been getting my stuff together - hope I don't forget anything! Must remember the dog  
p.S.  hope the smilies work - just copy and pasted this out of CCBG!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Emma, Oakley & I will be there tomorrow 
Looking forward to it, I think!!!! & I'm sure that I'll forget something


----------



## emmabaily07 (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh - good - Oakley is the same colour as Daisy - hope we dont get them muddled up!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

emmabaily07 said:


> Oh - good - Oakley is the same colour as Daisy - hope we dont get them muddled up!


A quick look at the "undercarriage" should mean we won't mix them up


----------



## emmabaily07 (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh yes that would be it! Especially when we have shaved them and have. Ald poos!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I went on the course last time round. You'll have a brilliant time. So much fun and so eacy going.

Take lots of photos if you can


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

See you there Emma


----------



## emmabaily07 (Apr 2, 2012)

Lovely to meet Oakley and Obi today (and their mum's). Tired now. Will try and put photos on tomorrow.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Had a fantastic day today & it was lovely to see the lovely Clare & Obi again & to meet Emma & Daisy & Jane & Teddy.

Dinah is a fantastic (& very patient ) teacher. I'm really pleased with Oakley's cut & feel much more confident to groom him myself.

As someone who had scissor phobia & had never handled clippers before I would thoroughly recommend a lesson with Dinah


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes had a fabulous day too. Feel much more confident in my abilities now and only wish there had been a bit more time for the finer finishing detail. Would definitely consider going on it again. So nice to meet Jane & Teddy, Emma & Daisy and of course see Maria and Oakley again. Maria and I were both anxious about cutting our 'poos shorter but I think we all did a great job! 

I only got a few photos (which is better than nothing given I was an hour late after getting lost ) which I'll post tomorrow too. 

Highly recommend the course :twothumbs:


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

I can't wait to see photos! I'm so glad you had a great day- I knew you would!
Meg xx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Maria and I were both anxious about cutting our 'poos shorter but I think we all did a great job!


We didn't give that impression did we Clare


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Pampered poo photos please ladies xxx


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Lovely to meet you all. Teddy was exhausted after his day standing on the table, having a bath and then been attached by the clippers and scissors. He spent all evening asleep on my lap so he missed the final of Britains got talent. It was a good day but needed to be a little longer I would have liked longer on the cutting side and finishing touches, it got a bit rushed at the end. Its probably better to have bathed the dog the day before to allow more time for cutting.


----------



## emmabaily07 (Apr 2, 2012)

Some pics - hopefully!








IMG]http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w400/daisydoodle3/Facebook/Mobile%20Uploads/540589_381090171937709_100001101888726
Before and after of Daisy.


----------



## emmabaily07 (Apr 2, 2012)

IMG]http://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w400/daisydoodle3/Facebook/Mobile%20Uploads/540589_381090171937709_100001101888726
Ok - here is after!


----------



## emmabaily07 (Apr 2, 2012)

Try again - after!


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Great job Emma!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Here's Obi before and after 

BEFORE









AFTER









Am definitely going to start shopping for some grooming kit now!


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh now I am jealous! Obi and Daisy both look fantastic. Where's Oakley? I am going to have to book Benji for a cut this week. He is an enormous hairy monster. I had been holding off hoping I'd be doing it. Never mind. Out of interest how short did you cut/clip the tummy and 'privates'?

Meg x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

I only have pics from my Blackberry so not the best quality but they give an idea.
I ran out of time so didn't get to clip his tummy & bits!!! Dinah did help to just scissor underneath. I'm really pleased with my first effort & even better Hubby liked what I'd done  The photos make his legs look really short  but it was just the angle that I took the pics from 

The first is Oakley a couple of weeks ago so he was even scruffier by yesterday!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Well done all of you, what a fab result, they all look gorgeous


----------



## emmabaily07 (Apr 2, 2012)

dave the dog said:


> Oh now I am jealous! Obi and Daisy both look fantastic. Where's Oakley? I am going to have to book Benji for a cut this week. He is an enormous hairy monster. I had been holding off hoping I'd be doing it. Never mind. Out of interest how short did you cut/clip the tummy and 'privates'?
> 
> Meg x


I clipped Daisy's body with a 1 1/4 inch comb, the next size down for her chest plus some scissoring and just a 10 blade around her bits. Scissored head and legs.


----------



## emmabaily07 (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't think oakley's legs look short. They all look great. Happy shopping girls. I am bracing myself for a pair of thinning scissors now. My birthday in a couple of weeks.


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Oakley looks great- he is so like Benji it's unbelievable! 
Meg x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Love all of your pics, glad you enjoyed your grooming lesson x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

dave the dog said:


> Oh now I am jealous! Obi and Daisy both look fantastic. Where's Oakley? I am going to have to book Benji for a cut this week. He is an enormous hairy monster. I had been holding off hoping I'd be doing it. Never mind. Out of interest how short did you cut/clip the tummy and 'privates'?
> 
> Meg x


I'm sure there will be another course Meg....I'd like to do it again as definitely could learn some more. For the tummy and private bits Dinah asked me to use the clippers around the privates with no attachment . I was petrified I was going to hurt him but he was fine, phew!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Great job ladies! I agree the day appears a bit short but I'm sure the 'Poos had had enough by then! 

I did the course twice - once with each dog - and it was definitely worth it. They run the course about once a term, twice in the summer for any breed of dog. Each time I did it it was on the standard day. I just thought it would be fun to have 'Cockapoo Only Days' and the college were happy to run a couple of extra days for us.

On both of the days I did there was a gentleman who brought along his white standard poodle. I think he attends all of the Pampered Pooch days as he enjoys them so much (......looks like he could afford to too! ). It usually costs him £60 to have his dog professionally groomed so he sees it as paying out £20 for a day's activity! 

It's worth saying that the courses get booked up quite quickly so it's always worth getting your name down. They don't seem to request a deposit and only ask you to confirm the month before. I assume you could just roll on to the next date if it was no longer convenient. 

Karen xx


----------

